
Firefox's revamped browser gets support for five more extensions - sohkamyung
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/04/16/firefox-preview-supports-five-more-extensions-apk-download/
======
sohkamyung
To clarify the headline, the article is talking about the Android Firefox
Preview browser.

